# Black Knight Alien Probe



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

These were pictures taken on the STS088 shuttle mission, showing a rather large and bizarre piece of hardware in an orbit relatively close to the shuttle. The pictures are directly off of NASA's web site, at the following URLs. All of these bring up the best, hi res photos available. Zoom in on the strange object...

http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/sseop/images/ISD/highres/STS088/STS088-724-70_3.JPG
http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/sseop/images/ISD/highres/STS088/STS088-724-69_3.JPG
http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/sseop/images/ISD/highres/STS088/STS088-724-68_3.JPG
http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/sseop/images/ISD/highres/STS088/STS088-724-67_3.JPG
http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/sseop/images/ISD/highres/STS088/STS088-724-66_3.JPG
http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/sseop/images/ISD/highres/STS088/STS088-724-65_3.JPG


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Weird...

http://circa71.wordpress.com/2011/08/09/the-black-knight-satellite/


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2013)

those two pictures do look similar to the one from 1953?

Guess it couldnt just be really old space debris?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing manmade was orbital in 1953. Sputnik was the first in 1957.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2013)

that we know of.... I think the SR 71 flew about 15 years before the government admitted it even existed..

what plane?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe two years max before they admitted the Sr-71 existed. I have a Reders Digest article about it in 1964. I think the U-2 went maybe 5 years before it was public knowledge.

Have Blue, the F-117 proof of concept flew in 77, and I think the 117 was operation in 82, so thtat's maybe 7 years before they showed it.

I think if the US or Soviets had orbitted something prior to Sputnik, they dang sure would have crowed about it.

Googling Black Knight Probe shows some pretty interesting stuff, but you have to wade through the requisit nutiness and determine what os just silliness and what isn't.

The orbital mechanics are rather unusual if it came from earth.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2013)

what does a polar orbit mean?


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2013)

That looks like the Iranian stealth fighter to me!!!

hmy:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> what does a polar orbit mean?






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar_orbit


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> That looks like the Iranian stealth fighter to me!!!
> 
> hmy:




It does kinda.

I thought it was the X-37 at first.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 7, 2013)

Iran's got the stealth F-313, says so right on the plane...it has to trump our F-117, 313 is bigger than 117


----------



## pbrme (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks pretty big whatever it is. I read the link CW posted. Funny mention about the sci-fi writer who "spoke" to it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 7, 2013)

A lot of Scifi movies (Blade Runner and Minority Report off the top of my head) are somewhat based on Phillip Dick's writings.

But that's what I was talking about when i mentioned weeding out the silliness.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Wolverine (Feb 8, 2013)

Silly humans. There are no such things as aliens.

Clearly that is an HFS.

(Human of the Future Spacetimecraft)

Not to be confused with an HSD.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 8, 2013)

It is something Skynet sent back through time to get those dang T800s.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm guessing it's something the Nazis did but didn't tell anybody about since it probably didn't work...


----------

